# Probleme mit Drittanbietern und Mobilcom...*hilflos*



## SchneidoR (10. April 2018)

Hi, ich hoffe ich kann sowas hier erfragen...Vielleicht kennt jemand ein Forum wo es eventuell auch Experten dazu gibt..

Naja nun zu meinem Problem:

Mir werden auf meiner Rechnung von Mobilcom-Debitel ( ich weiss..großer Fehler ) von zwei Drittanbietern insgesamt 40€ in Rechnung gestellt.
Für Infodienste bzw. Abonnement die ich gar nicht in Anspruch genommen habe. Laut Rechnung: 
_________________________________________________
Nutzung Sonderdienste Drittanbieter

5 Sonderdienste Drittanbieter (SIF)
CI Trading UG, Schanzenstraße 94, 40549 Düsseldorf,
Tel.: 0800 0000 557, E-Mail: info@mobileinfo.cc,
Abo-Verwaltung unter Customer Care Portal
Ihre Dienste: 5x Abo-Infodienste 34,9500€

1 Sonderdienst Drittanbieter (SFA)
Brandii Media, 23rd Street 120 E, USA-NY 10010 New York,
Vereinigte Staaten von Amerika, Tel.: 08005895405, E-Mail:
Info.de@ccsupport.biz
Ihre Dienste: 1x Brandii Media 4,9900€
_____________________________________________________

Laut der Rechnung soll ich den oberen Dienst am 16.02.2018, um 10:44 bestellt haben. Ich war dort bei meinem Bruder zu Besuch, wie ich auch aus meinem WhatsApp verlauf lesen konnte. Ich bin mir absolut sicher, in dieser Zeit nichts abonniert zu haben!
Daher gehe ich davon aus das das einfach nur so eine Abofalle ist, vielleicht irgendwelche Apps im Hintergrund oder Malware auf irgendeiner Seite oder sonst was.

Ich habe dann wie im Internet überall geraten wird gegen diese Rechnung Widerspruch eingelegt bei Mobilcom-Debitel. Ein Einschreiben ist unterwegs, und eine Mail vorab habe ich heute schon verfasst.

Zurück kam unter anderem folgendes:

"Nach den mir vorliegenden Informationen haben Sie am 16.02.2018 um 10:44:06 Uhr die Zahlung des von Ihnen angesprochenen Drittanbieterdienstes/des Dienstes CI Trading UG per Mobilfunk-Rechnung bestätigt.

Sie haben dadurch einen einmaligen Dienst zu einem Preis von 34,9500 Euro / ein Abonnement mit einer monatlichen Laufzeit zu einem Preis von jeweils 34,9500 Euro bestellt.

Die Abrechnung des Dienstes/der Dienste erfolgt mittels eines mehrstufigen und automatisierten Prozesses. Dieser wird nur ausgelöst, wenn Sie während der Bestellung auf unsere mobilcom-debitel Seite weitergeleitet werden und dort die Zahlung über die Mobilfunk-Rechnung nochmals bestätigen.

Versehentliche Buchungen bzw. Abrechnungen werden damit verhindert."

Das heisst das mir hier unterstellt wird das ich lüge?

Ich weiss jetzt nicht mehr weiter...Ich habe keine Lust auf eine Schlammschlacht, ich studiere z.Z. und habe nicht das Geld auf der Kante für einen Anwalt...Ich bin gerade echt hilflos. Vielleicht kennt sich einer damit aus oder kann mir sagen wo ich kostenfrei / günstig eine gescheite, kompetente Beratung bekomme.


----------



## DKK007 (10. April 2018)

Die Anbieter haben kein Interesse am Blockieren der Abofallen, da sie Provision bekommen.
Deshalb würde ich empfehlen auf eine Prepaid-SIM zu wechseln, dort kann nur das abgebucht werden, was drauf ist. Ansonsten eine Drittanbietersperre einrichten lassen.

Beim Googeln der beiden Firmen tauchen auch sofort Treffer mit "Abofalle" auf.
So schnell war ich in der Smartphone-Abofalle

Wenn sich Mobilcom weigert, dann die SEPA-Lastschrift zurückbuchen und nur deinen normalen Tarif ordnungsgemäß überwiesen und dies noch mal im Überweisungszweck anzugeben. 
Zusätzlich, damit das ganze offiziell wird, Anzeige wegen Betruges erstatten. In den meisten Bundesländern geht das mittlerweile Online. Online Strafanzeige -
Wenn genügend Fälle in der PKS landen sieht sich der Gesetzgeber vielleicht auch mal genötigt, die Mobilfunkanbieter zu verpflichten, die Drittanbietersprerre von Haus auch einzurichten.


----------

